# Game Thread: 11.25.05 Wizards @ Pistons



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr><td>







</td><td width="20"><center>@</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td><center>5 - 6</center></td><td width="20">
 </td><td><center>9 - 1
</center></td></tr></tbody> </table> 
8:00 PM on CSN

Season series tied 0 - 0 

​ <table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: PG -
 
</center><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td width="34">26.7
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width="34">16.9
 </td></tr><tr><td colspan="3">
 </td></tr><tr><td width="34">3.2
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width="34">2.3
 </td></tr><tr><td colspan="3">
 </td></tr><tr><td width="34">6.2
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*APG*</center></td><td width="34">8.6
 </td></tr><tr><td colspan="3">
</td></tr><tr><td width="34">1.3
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width="34">0.9</td></tr><tr><td colspan="3">
</td></tr><tr><td width="34">0.2
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width="34">0.1
 </td></tr><tr><td colspan="3">
</td></tr><tr><td width="34">40.7
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width="34">32.7</td></tr></tbody></table></td><td>







</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Yea, not too optimistic about this one. I'll be happy if we don't lose by double digits.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

I think I might be overly optimistic on this one because I can see this game decided by single digits. This Wizards team can play with really good teams, and a challenge like Detroit, the defending Eastern Conference Champions, will make them come out with a full effort. 

The growing concern is coming out of the fact that they are not playing good ball against teams they are supposed to beat like Orlando w/o Francis. The problem this year is that neither Jamison or Areanas can afford to have a bad game. Perhaps Eddie Jordan will give the starting nod to Caron because this team needs a boost in the worst way.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

Who knows, maybe we can win one today.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

I just hope the Wiz can make it respectful, and atleast make Detroit put out an effort. 5-7 here we go.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Rasheed on his way to first triple double lol!


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Well we're doing pretty good, up by a handful at the half. The Pistons commentators keep questioning our shot selection, it's funny.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

As a Pistons fan watching the start of the fourth... I don't know whether I want to kill Arroyo or hug him... God he's so frustrating and wild, but they're hitting those looks...


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Ohh... DAMN... what a spin move to just un...DRESS... Chucky Atkins. Oh my oh my... what a smooth and smart dish to Dice... This is the Carlos Arroyo that made the Western All Star team... this is the Arroyo I want to see more of!


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

****... I can't stop laughing... I always did love Chucky as a Piston... Man he's killin us at the moment, but I love that guy as a player. That is some HEAT being put on the `Stons from Mr. Atkins!


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Chucky Atkins is getting a standing ovation from the Detroit Pistons fans. You can say all you want about the fans in Detroit after the debacle last November... but Chucky Atkins just fouled out after four consecutive LOOONG three balls... tie game, he's the sole reason the Wizards are still in it... and the Detroit fans absolutely loved the show he put on. Classy fans in a classy city.

So long Chucky, good game.


-Chris.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

That was a classy standing O.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Up by three, 93-90 with 1:44 to go. Go Wizards!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Chauncy just tied it up with a three. Timeout Wizards, 47.3 to go.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Gilbert made both free throw, tying the game.

Detroit takes a timeout with 2.3 seconds to go. Let's send this game to overtime.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

95-93, Pistons winning with 2 seconds left. The Wizards have the ball. Mann I wish I had a TV available.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Tied at 95 after 4 quarters. We're going to OT. There have been some good close games tonight with exciting finishes.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

At the end of regulation, 3 starters have 6 or less points.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wiz up by three in OT, about 1:30 to go after a steal and layup by Butler.

Timeout - Pistons.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Come on Pistons win!


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Damn i wish i could watch this game
Damn NBA.COM AND SLOW SCORES!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Both teams missing bunnies. 18.2 to go...

Chauncy misses a three, rebound by Butler who is fouled, sending him to the line. Makes first FT, then misses the second. Big Ben rebounds, calls timeout, down by two with 4.7 seconds to go.

We need a defensive stop.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Nerve racking


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Give the ball to SHeed!


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

Come on Zards, one stop!


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Ben u da MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

wow even though im not watching this, :cheers: this has to be a great game!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Dang, double overtime! Tied at 104.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

lol Ben Wallace at the line to win it


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

wHat!?


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

down by four points SH!*(


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The Wizards are up by four, but there's still alot of time left. I am at work and getting nothing done with all these close NBA games tonight.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Rasheed Man is taking alot of Shots


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

1st Freethrow good


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Man Richard Hamilton is sucking it up Pisotns need to take him out


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Wizards win! :wiz:

My mvp: Chucky Atkins!

Arenas, Jamison, Butler, Jeffries, and Ruffin also had solid games.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The bbb.net board kinda crashed right at the end when it was close and exciting. I kept trying to post, but could not get in.

Congrats to the Wizards on a big win tonight.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

That was one heck of a game. First time in awhile it seems that more than two guys played well. Jamison was a monster on the boards, Atkins was pure fire in the fourth, Arenas was fantastic at the line, Caron came on strong in the OTs, Jeffries played some wonderful defense, Ruffin made tons of little plays -- just great work all around.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

wow, I was at a prtyy and the whole party was watching this game! yaya go wiz!!!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Anyone with any player of the game thoughts? What about honorable mentions? I probably won't be updating that thread until after the Charlotte game, so if anyone wants to throw some input into these impossible choices, feel free


----------



## zengomi (Jul 23, 2003)

MJG said:


> Anyone with any player of the game thoughts? What about honorable mentions? I probably won't be updating that thread until after the Charlotte game, so if anyone wants to throw some input into these impossible choices, feel free


Players of the game!


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Chucky has to be POG...without him, we don't get back into the game.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

^^^ I agree, Chucky's 3's in the 4th was just insane, I believe he went 5/6 or 4/5 (in the 4th).


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

byrondarnell66 said:


> ^^^ I agree, Chucky's 3's in the 4th was just insane, I believe he went 5/6 or 4/5 (in the 4th).


4/5 from the field, 4/4 from 3-land in the 4thQ. Overall on the night he was 6/7 from beyond the arc. He absolutely saved the Wizards, he gave them a chance to win it. So I say Washington's players of the game are definitely Chucky Atkins and Ben Wallace's free-throw touch.


-Chris.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Gilbert Arenas get-out-of-offensive-fouls-free card came up big as well.

Seriously though, Chucky Atkins and free throw shooting were the stars last night.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Mike luvs KG-

You thought the calls were going against the Pistons? The Wizards were called for every ticky tacky foul possible


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I would say the story of the game was offensive rebounds. If either team could've secured some defensive rebounds, they would've won in regulation.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

adarsh1 said:


> Mike luvs KG-
> 
> You thought the calls were going against the Pistons? The Wizards were called for every ticky tacky foul possible


No, I didn't think the officiating was bad or unfair. Just that Gilbert Arenas got away with 3 very obvious offensive fouls- one on McDyess that was called a block, one on Ben Wallace that lead to Antawn Jamison's 3 pointer with about 2 minutes left in regulation, and one on Chauncey Billups that was somehow called a block and gave Arenas 2 free throws with 2 seconds left and sent it into OT.

I'm not trying to be sour or bitter because that's not the case at all, you can't say the refs gave Washington the game or anything like that because Detroit had plenty of chances in two OT's to win it and couldn't get it done. Just saying had the right call been made at the end it would have ended in regulation.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

What about Billups getting to the foul line 8 times in the 3rd quarter, Jamison being mugged twice in the final period, and Chucky Atkins ticky tack foul calls? It all evened out in the end.


----------

